# Surfside beach lot



## SaltyFowl

Surfside lot for sale off the blue water highway on the bay side. Water available and a septic required. Message me for details. 40k 
NESMITH TR 212 (A0009 B T ARCHER DIV 1 (B C I C)) (SURFSIDE)


----------

